# What happened to the Abbot Davies Balancing Rein?



## TarrSteps (14 August 2008)

Just a random curiosity question really?  It had its 15 minutes but now you hardly ever see one.  Did it just get supplanted by the Pessoa rig (which will, in turn, likely be supplanted again, probably by something else that's not really new) or did people actually have problems with it?

No real reason, just thought about it with regards to another thread and thought I'd ask . . .


----------



## hussar (14 August 2008)

Good question - don't have an answer! I used it years ago for my TB when I first got him; as an ex-racer he had no idea about working long and low and the AD Rein really helped him. But I guess it's been supplanted by something more fashionable. I used to see it in the Robinsons catalogue year after year with the same ancient photograph of (I think) Malcolm Pyrah using it.


----------



## Persephone (14 August 2008)

I found one the other day in my Instructors tackroom! Haven't seen one for years tbh!

Jo x


----------



## VLHIEASTON (14 August 2008)

I think they are a godsend...i have 2 of them , i have seen them go on Ebay for a song. even 2nd hand ones.
I can't find them anywhere now but Ebay.


----------



## Ezme (14 August 2008)

I've never used an abbot davies, possibly i'm too young to have seen any in use but not sure. I'm a bit wary of anything thats overly compliacated. Ockhams Razor guildes my life, the simplest posible answer is often the best. But then again I'm not a fan of the pessoa as being yanked in the mouth whenever your stride out can't be fun. then again i'm super careful with mouths, maybe because thats main point of contact with a driving horse.... I don't like lunging so its beside the point anyway.... why am I posting again!?


----------



## golddustsara (14 August 2008)

My instructor made an abbot davis using a bungee and some bits bought from B&amp;Q! I know you can buy them on ebay and the abbot davis website but haven't seen them anywhere else which is a pity as they are by far the best training aid i have ever tried.


----------



## natalia (14 August 2008)

I love my abbott and would HATE to be without it. Its great for horses that lean or take a pull and works really well on kindly educating youngsters to come in to an outline as a horse can still resist it and dosent have to work round in it. Its not complicated (I only use the bungee bit not the rest of the kit) and is much better and way more effective than draw reins or market harbourough.


----------



## chriscrogul (14 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I've never used an abbot davies, possibly i'm too young to have seen any in use but not sure. I'm a bit wary of anything thats overly compliacated. Ockhams Razor guildes my life, the simplest posible answer is often the best. But then again I'm not a fan of the pessoa as being yanked in the mouth whenever your stride out can't be fun. then again i'm super careful with mouths, maybe because thats main point of contact with a driving horse.... I don't like lunging so its beside the point anyway.... why am I posting again!? 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's Ockhams Razor?


----------



## Ezme (14 August 2008)

Its means the simplest answer is usually the best. Its a philosophical term (also an eppisode of House! hehe) Shaving plato's beard with Ockhams razor, plato makes things more compliacated (adding forms upon forms) whereas ockham makes things simple


----------



## chriscrogul (14 August 2008)

Thank-you!!


----------

